# Fingerknacksen



## Skyler93 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo erstmal 

In google finde ich leider keine brauchbaren Tipps auser Willenskraft usw...

Mein Problem? Meine Finger 

Wenn ich am morgen aufwache, und meine Hand zu einer Faust balle, knacksen schon 2-3 Finger ...
Wenn ich in der Schule gerade mich auf etwas konzentriere "knackse" ich meine Finger, ohne das ich selber es mitbekomme..
Vor 2 Monaten hat es bei meinen Handgelenken angefangen.....
Mir fiel auch auf das meine Greifkraft stark nachlässt...
Mir persönlich geht das nun stark auf die Nerven.... jedoch schaff ich es nicht damit aufzuhören, seit der Sache mit der Greifkraft versuch ich dauernd aufzuhören damit - Erfolglos
Der Wille ist da, nur mach ich das immer unbewusst und kann es nicht ändern... 

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Tipps die es mir leichter machen... oder ähnliche Erfahrungen 
Am meisten nervt halt das meine Fingerkraft sehr nachlässt...

MFG 
Skyler


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2011)

Psychologe sollte da helfen.


----------



## Petersburg (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann dieses "knacksen" garnicht. Aber so wie sich das anhört... das kann doch nicht gut für die Finger sein. 
Da ich keine Ahnung hab, wie du das machst kann ich einfach nur drauf los vermuten und dir empfehlen irgendwas in die Hand zu nehmen, 
z.B. einen Stift und dann damit "rum zu spielen".


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2011)

Das liegt daran, dass wenn man die Finder dehnt kleine Gasbläschen irgendwie zwischen Knorpel und Knochen zerplatzen. So hats mir mein Arzt erklärt aber die Medizin streitet sich noch drum obs schlecht für die Gesundheit ist oder nicht.


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2011)

Es gibt aus Schaumstoff kleine Bälle die man prima kneten kann. Kriegt man meist für ein bis zwei Euro im Spielzeugladen. Lenkt prima vom Knacksen ab, baut Stress ab und stärkt, je nach Festigkeit des Balls, die Muskulatur der Hand. :3


----------



## Skyler93 (5. Juni 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Also ich kann dieses "knacksen" garnicht. Aber so wie sich das anhört... das kann doch nicht gut für die Finger sein.
> Da ich keine Ahnung hab, wie du das machst kann ich einfach nur drauf los vermuten und dir empfehlen irgendwas in die Hand zu nehmen,
> z.B. einen Stift und dann damit "rum zu spielen".



In der Schule versucht hilft auch - nur mag es meine Lehrerin garnicht wenn ich dauernd den Stift um meine Finger wirble 

Psychologe?
Beim Arzt war ich, (war eig. nicht wegen den grund ) Er meint solang es keine Schmerzen verursacht ist es nicht schädlich, Google meint auch es ist nicht schädlich...
bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das miene Greifkraft deswegen nachlässt


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2011)

Galileo hat mal gemeint, dass es nicht schädlich ist. Also wird es wohl auch so sein.


----------



## Arosk (5. Juni 2011)

Naja, Psychologe kann dir sicher helfen das abzugewöhnen wenn du es selbst nicht schaffst.


----------



## Shaila (5. Juni 2011)

Ich habe im Grunde ähnliche "Probleme". Ich weiss ja nicht, ob sowas wirklich schädlich ist. Bei mir sind es auch nicht nur die Hände. Wenn ich will kann ich von meinen Zehen über die Füße bis hin zum Nacken und Kiefer knacksen. Gerade beim Nacken oder den Fingern "muss" ich es oft machen, weil ich mich dann irgendwie besser fühl. Also im Grunde kann ich mit (fast) allem an meinem Körper knacksen.


----------



## EspCap (5. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Galileo hat mal gemeint, dass es nicht schädlich ist. Also wird es wohl auch so sein.



Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## Skyler93 (5. Juni 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich habe im Grunde ähnliche "Probleme". Ich weiss ja nicht, ob sowas wirklich schädlich ist. Bei mir sind es auch nicht nur die Hände. Wenn ich will kann ich von meinen Zehen über die Füße bis hin zum Nacken und Kiefer knacksen. Gerade beim Nacken oder den Fingern "muss" ich es oft machen, weil ich mich dann irgendwie besser fühl. Also im Grunde kann ich mit (fast) allem an meinem Körper knacksen.



Einer der mich versteht ,
Gerade mit meinen Zehen kann ich abnormal (und ohne Pause :O?) knacksen 
nur mach ich das dort auch nicht, weil ich ja nicht hinkomme, auch wenn (Gerade nach sportlichen aktivitäten) mir meine Zehen sagen "knacks mich" 
Nacken hatt ich mal, habs aber geschafft aufzuhören aber ungewollt 
nur die Finger... mir kommt es vor das sie nach der Zeit "steif" werden ...
dann knacks ich automatisch, ebenso wenn ich am PC spiele, tu ich meine Maushand öfters knacken ...

Also wenn Galileo meint es ist nicht schädlich - dann ist es nicht schädlich 
(Siehe ihren unglaublichen Test mit den Energydrinks )


----------



## Skatero (5. Juni 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?



So halb. Natürlich kommt bei Galileo viel Unnötiges usw, aber wieso sollten sie irgendetwas, das nicht stimmt verbreiten? Darum geht es hier im Thread ja eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2011)

Naja Google UND Gallileo sagen: Fingerknacken ist nicht schädlich .

Es gibt nicht nur Bälle sondern auch Handgreifkrafttrainer im Medizinbedarf, für Menschen in der Reha.
Das könnte dir dann sogar gezielt helfen.
Gibt Teile die sehen wie eine Art Schlagring aus, mit denen du sogar einzelne Finger trainieren kannst.


----------



## s0re (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte auch mal eine Zeit, in der ich es so exzessiv gemacht habe^^ Aber dann hab ich beschlossen, ich zwick mich jedes mal, wenn ich es doch wieder tue. Nach 3 Tagen hab ichs fast nimmer gemacht und jetzt mach ich es nur noch seehr sporadisch


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Juni 2011)

Ich knack wirklich häufig mit Mittel- und Zeigefinger.
Versuchs mir seit 3 Jahren abzugewöhnen...bisher kein Erfolg


----------



## Yodaku (5. Juni 2011)

Skatero schrieb:


> Galileo hat mal gemeint, dass es nicht schädlich ist. Also wird es wohl auch so sein.



Made my day 

edit 



> So halb. Natürlich kommt bei Galileo viel Unnötiges usw, aber wieso sollten sie irgendetwas, das nicht stimmt verbreiten? Darum geht es hier im Thread ja eigentlich auch nicht.



Weil sie zB auch verbreiten dass eine Kompassnadeln von den großen Eisenmengen am Nordpol angezogen wird.


----------



## orkman (5. Juni 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Einer der mich versteht ,
> Gerade mit meinen Zehen kann ich abnormal (und ohne Pause :O?) knacksen
> nur mach ich das dort auch nicht, weil ich ja nicht hinkomme, auch wenn (Gerade nach sportlichen aktivitäten) mir meine Zehen sagen "knacks mich"
> Nacken hatt ich mal, habs aber geschafft aufzuhören aber ungewollt
> ...




ich knackse selbst seh viel mit fingern und nacken und bekomme selbst ab und zu steife finger davon , oder gerade wenn ich NICHT gemacht hab waehrend ner bestimmten zeit ... hab gehoert man bekaeme durchs knacksen wasser in die gelenke und dass sie deshalb steif werden


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Juni 2011)

Naja, Galileo hat wirklich enorm nachgelassen, da gibs auch nen superspruch zu: 

Früher hat Galileo gezeigt wie ein Kühlschrank gebaut wird und wie er funktioniert, heute setzen sie eine leichtbekleidete Frau rein um zu sehen wie kalt das ist.

Aber lügen würde ich denen nicht unterstellen, das wäre dann doch leicht paranoid. Die geben nur das weiter was allgemein bekannt ist, bzw bekannt sein könnte wenn man sich nciht nur GNTM und DSDS reinzieht...

Was das knacken an sich angeht, ich tu es auch. Wenn ich es gemacht habe fühle ich mich danach an den betreffenden Stellen (vorwiegend finger) viel lockerer. Allerdings fühlt es sich dann irgendwann ziemlich steif an. Ob das ein Suchteffekt ist oder eine Folge des knackens kann ich nciht sagen. 

Bis vor kurzem hieß es noch das Knacken würde Rheuma auslösen, doch das wurde anscheinend widerlegt. Ob es schädlich ist oder nicht, kann schlussendlich noch niemand mit absoluter sicherheit sagen, da das noch nciht 100% erforscht ist.


----------



## Dominau (5. Juni 2011)

Bei mir sind's die Fußgelenke die richtig heftig knacksen. Fast bei jedem Schritt hört man da was.
Finger lass ich meist umbewusst knacksen, ich merks meist erster danach das ich es überhaupt gemacht hab. Ich mach es einfach.
Kiefer knacksen konnte ich mir zumglück abgewöhnen 
Aber bei mir ist es genauso, danach fühlt man sich einfach besser ...


----------



## yves1993 (5. Juni 2011)

Meist kann es sehr gut helfen eine "Sucht" bzw einen Tick mit einem andern zu besiegen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde versuch jedesmal wenn du knacken willst anstelle davon was anderes tust... Nägel knabbern oder sonst was (Ehm nurn Beispiel, Nägel knabbern ist nicht unbedingt eine gute Alternative)
Das mit dem Pen Spinning ist gut, die Lehrerin soll da net meckern.

Sowieso total unlogisch wieso, knacken macht Geräusche, Penspinning nicht wirklich...


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2011)

Also ich machs auch, und mein Arzt hat gemeint, es ist vollkommen ungefährlich.

Bei mir isses auch sowas wie ne sucht ^^

Mit den Fingern hats angefangen, inzwischen ist es auf Fußgelenke, Ellbogen und Kopf übergesprungen ^^

Manchmal "brauch" ich das einfach (klingt jetzt blöd, aber manchmal hab ich schmerzen beim überstrecken vom Arm und nach dem Knacksen isses weg.


----------



## yves1993 (6. Juni 2011)

Das ist sogar vollkommen normal dass man das "braucht"

Zwischen Gelenken liegt immer eine Flüssigkeit die das reibungslose Aneinandergleiten beider Enden ermöglicht, dort bilden sich aber gerne mal winzige Gasbläschen welche diese Funktion der Flüssigkeit stören... das Knacksen ist nichts anderes als das Geräusch der zerplatzenden Gasbläschen 

Galileo hat das sogar mal grafisch illustriert... schon etwas her.


@TE Ich finds gerade etwas ironisch dass dein Mitgliedertitel so heisst..^^ Befolge doch mal diesen Rat


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Juni 2011)

haha stimmt  habs garnet mitbekommn ist auch alt 

Zum glück hab ich noch nie an finger geknabbert stell mir das irgendwie komisch vor , 
Weis nicht was meine Lehrerin hat, ich hab ihr gesagt dass ich das mach um meine Fingerknacks sucht zu "beenden" sie glaubt mir net, und wenn ich das weiterhin mach kann ich die stunde gern vorm klassenzimmer verbringen 
ja was soll man machen, ich überleg momentan eher ob ich meine Finger knacks sucht nicht einfahc lassen soll.. 

Diese Knete da von Klettererausrüstung hab ich zuhause, nur nehm ich die ganz sicher nicht mit in die Schule, schaut mehr als blöd aus 

Naja ich schau mal was die Zukunft bringt, danke für alle Beiträge bis jetz


----------



## Ennia (7. Juni 2011)

Das Ding hier soll angeblich auch gegen die Knackserei helfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Juni 2011)

Ennia schrieb:


> Das Ding hier soll angeblich auch gegen die Knackserei helfen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm hab sowas zuhause ich versuchs mal danke


----------



## Alterac123 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich kenn das aber seitdem meine Finger dadurch wehtun, mache ich es immer mit den Füßen. Am besten die Handfläche über die einzelnen Fußteile halten und runterdrücken, alternativ kann man auch den großen Zeh seitlich nach unten drücken, funktioniert auch. Oder einfach den Kof knacken lassen, bzw. die Hals Muskulatur.


----------



## Skyler93 (7. Juni 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich kenn das aber seitdem meine Finger dadurch wehtun, mache ich es immer mit den Füßen. Am besten die Handfläche über die einzelnen Fußteile halten und runterdrücken, alternativ kann man auch den großen Zeh seitlich nach unten drücken, funktioniert auch. Oder einfach den Kof knacken lassen, bzw. die Hals Muskulatur.



Feuer mit Feuer bekämpften ist eine Sache die mir schon immer gefallen hat, aber ganz ehrlich, ich knacks lieber an meinen händen, anstatt meine füße, da das etwas aufwendig und komisch ist 

(Kurz bildlich vorstellen während des unterrichts, füße hoch, schuhe ausziehn und knacksen  )


----------



## Dominau (7. Juni 2011)

Das hab ich früher immer gemacht 
In der letzen Reihe hats keinen gestört.


----------



## Edou (7. Juni 2011)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Mir fiel auch auf das meine Greifkraft stark nachlässt...


Kann es sein, dass es seit kurzem eine Dame in deinem Leben gibt?
Dann haette ich eine Vermutung, warum deine Greifkraft nachlaesst....ansonsten kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## Velynn (7. Juni 2011)

Knackse jeden Tag meine Wirbelsäule zweimal beim auftsehn, immer wieder die Finger, den Nacken", meine Ellenbogen, die Schultern und meine Zehn.
Habe ja schon die ein oder andere Horrorgeschichte gehört, von Leuten die an diesem Knacken des Nackens gestorben wären oder sich irgendwas gebrochen hätten oO. Mein Arzt hat mir aber verischert, dass es bei mir absolut ungefährlich sei.


----------



## Chillers (7. Juni 2011)

Velynn schrieb:


> Knackse jeden Tag meine Wirbelsäule zweimal beim auftsehn, immer wieder die Finger, den Nacken", meine Ellenbogen, die Schultern und meine Zehn.
> Habe ja schon die ein oder andere Horrorgeschichte gehört, von Leuten die an diesem Knacken des Nackens gestorben wären oder sich irgendwas gebrochen hätten oO. Mein Arzt hat mir aber verischert, dass es bei mir absolut ungefährlich sei.


Also, ich hab´früher auch geknackselt und da hiess´es, so oft wie es knackt, so viele Kinder würde man bekommen.
Hat sich zum Glück bis jetzt nicht bewahrheitet. 
Also mit knackseln meine ich, dass man am Finger zieht und es dann eben *knackt* -> hörbar.


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es seit kurzem eine Dame in deinem Leben gibt?
> Dann haette ich eine Vermutung, warum deine Greifkraft nachlaesst....ansonsten kann ich nicht helfen.



*prust* *lach* Der hat zwar einen Moment gebraucht, aber dann kam der Witz wie eine Dampfwalze. xD

10/10, made my day! Yay!


----------



## Terrascream (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich knackse gerne mit den Fingern, das ist so ehm..mhh befreiend irgendwie


----------



## Skyler93 (8. Juni 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es seit kurzem eine Dame in deinem Leben gibt?
> Dann haette ich eine Vermutung, warum deine Greifkraft nachlaesst....ansonsten kann ich nicht helfen.



Hahahhahahahhahahahahahahaa 
Ich kann nimmer  
Nein, daran liegts nicht


----------



## Dominau (9. Juni 2011)

Oh gott, jetz fangen meine Schultern an zu knacksen. 
Das wird ja immer schlimmer.. :>


----------



## Whitepeach (9. Juni 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> ich knackse selbst seh viel mit fingern und nacken und bekomme selbst ab und zu steife finger davon , oder gerade wenn ich NICHT gemacht hab waehrend ner bestimmten zeit ... hab gehoert man bekaeme durchs knacksen wasser in die gelenke und dass sie deshalb steif werden




ich glaube man nennt es umgangssprachlich Gichtfinger...

Mit dem Knacken aufhören zu wollen hört sich wirklich leichter an, als es ist.
Ich selbst habe es am schlimmsten am Nacken... ich MUSS es einfach knacken lassen, weil sich so ein gewisser Druck aufbaut, wo das Knacken anschliessend wie eine "Erlösung" ist. Zumindest bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Velynn (9. Juni 2011)

Whitepeach schrieb:


> Mit dem Knacken aufhören zu wollen hört sich wirklich leichter an, als es ist.


Wie oben bereits genannt, knackse ich so ziemlich alles, mehrmals täglich. Habe früher noch viel schlimmer geknackselt und zwei Wochen, nach dem Entschluss es einzustellen, (mit viel Selbstdisziplin!) komplett damit aufgehört. Hatte dann auch nicht mehr den Drang danach.
Nach ca. 6 Monaten hab ich dann wieder damit angefangen, da mir mein Arzt bestätigte dass es nichts schlimmes ist.


----------



## Tyrnada (9. Juni 2011)

So ich werde jetzt hier etwas Licht ins dunkel bringen. 

Das Fingerknacksen ist in der Regel nicht gefährlich, doch häufiges knacken erhöht die Chance das kleine Teile von Knorpel absplittern und zwischen Knorpel und dem Rest des Fingers, je nachdem wo es abbricht, stecken bleibt. Das muss man nicht unbedingt bemerken.

Das führt zu verfrühter Osteoporose.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osteoporose

Also sollte jeder der immer "nur so" mit den Fingern knackt vorsichtig sein, jedoch wenn es nur zufällig und unabsichtlich passiert ist es nicht so schlimm.

Was Galileo damals berichtet hat ist unfug.

MfG


----------



## Vertiga (10. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Bei mir sind's die Fußgelenke die richtig heftig knacksen. Fast bei jedem Schritt hört man da was.



Wenn du irgendwann mal in den nöchsten Jahren bei einem Orthopäden bist, lass mal deine
Achillessehne checken in Richtung Achyllodinie. (Richtigschreibung wird nicht garantiert)


Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ziemliche Malessen mit den Sehnen eingefangen wegen mangelnder Dehnung nach dem Joggen.
Links stark ausgeprägt, rechts nur leicht.
Seitdem kommt es häufiger vor, dass beide Fersengelenke bei wirklich jedem Abrollen knacken, und zwar richtig derb.
Klingt bei jedem Schritt, als würde man einen dickeren Ast brechen.
Ab und an ist es schon lustig, wie das auf die Begleitung wirkt , grad bei längeren Stadtbummeln oder Spaziergängen.


Ungefähr den gleichen Effekt haben meine Handgelenke. Eine einfache Drehung der Hand, und es knackt, begleitet von einem Knirschen^^
Ziemlich widerliches Geräusch, selbst in meinen Ohren, zum Glück völlig schmerzfrei.

MfG
Vertiga


----------

